# Steelhead



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
Anyone find any Steelhead out in Ohio Waters,Lorain.Avonpoint,Cleveland?


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Not yet. We're planning on hitting them on 4th of July weekend. Depends on weather 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I am with ya czar. We will have to divide and conquer 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep we are slated for the 4th and 6th. Witch ever day is better weather or possibly both. Will put in at Sheffield ramo

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

I will be out on the 28th for them. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

What program do most of you run? Spoons behind jets or dipseys? Does anyone use flashers?


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Got one outta Lorain few weeks back and took a 6# outta Cleveland Yesterday

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

I like running big spoons @ 2.0 plus on the speed. Pulled a lot when I had my boat in East lake. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

I will be after them in a week or two. Weekend of the 4th sounds good if I am fishing Erie that weekend. usually in Canada that weekend but no plans yet for that.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Dipsy and riggers for us all spoons silver back. Purples pinks blues work good

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

HI,

Anyone find any Steelhead yet.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Seeing lots of reports of them mixed in up in Geneva. We will be making a move for them between now and the 4th. Let u guys know

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

We pull a few each year on a spoons eyes fishing. My top end for the eyes is 2.3ish. What speed do you run specifically for the silver fish and do you pull eyes too? Are they in the same part of the column as the eyes? Anybody run a probe for them? If so, what is your target down temp and speed mid summer?


----------



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

Anybody thinking about trying for steel tomorrow?


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

We have done best on steelhead at speeds of 2.3 to 2.5, Dipsys and true trips with spoons. Copper, silver and white back spoons have done well for us. Yes, you can definitely pull walleyes and steelhead on this program


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Got one last June off RR. 45 FOW on a nickel back blue/red stinger. I would troll the color line off any river mouth this time of year, probly RR, Chagrin. Or Vermillion, if you're west. The spoon can be seen in pic.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Keep me posted you know I am always ready for those bad boys! Can't wait for our NY trip!


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Heard some guys went north of lorain today. Hope to hear a report. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

picked up a couple on saturday while walleye fishing. spoons 10-16 ft deep. west of ashtabula. we were suprised they were so shallow.


----------



## Slimshady1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Leighway said:


> We have done best on steelhead at speeds of 2.3 to 2.5, Dipsys and true trips with spoons. Copper, silver and white back spoons have done well for us. Yes, you can definitely pull walleyes and steelhead on this program


We fish them on the CAN side from around July 4th through Labor Day most years. We have found that for Steelhead, you want to troll 2.8 to 3.2 most of the time. However, the current can also be a factor. If you are trolling into the current, then 2.5 to 2.8 can be good. Down current, then 3.2 - 3.5 is best. The current is different depending on where you are in the lake. The only way to really know your actual water speed is to have a fish-hawk attached to your rigger. 

When we troll less than 2.8 we get mostly walleyes and sheep. When we go faster, we get mostly Steel. Turns or speed changes will trigger hits.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Planning on try it Saturday off Avon point any info? I will be on channel 79 tubuzz if you want to work together. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

We may mix a half day Saturday for chrome but planning a whole day this Sunday for them


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

had ahold of 2 on sat.. had 2 greenhorns,LOL . 1 on spoon, 1 on harness. lakeshore 61 fow...


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

I had 4 on Sunday out of lakeshore 64 foot of water 2 on Dipsy's 2 on plugs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Keep it up guys im very interested in this, thanks a lot

Justin Howard


----------



## Rob S (Jun 27, 2014)

Marc, went trolling late afternoon yesterday for eyes and nailed one immediately 31N 13W line. They were chasing bait fish everywhere in that area.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
Went out of Avon Point yesterday(Friday).40-8 line and every thing around that area.Fished up to 67ft.2for2 on Steelhead.3for4 on the Walleye.1000 for 1000 on whitebass.Thermilcline at 48 to 50 ft.Saw very few baitballs need to see more bait for Steelhead.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
31-13 line where?


----------



## Rob S (Jun 27, 2014)

Lorain...straight out of black river


----------



## Rob S (Jun 27, 2014)

Around 48-50' water. Hit the steely by mistake, but saw them chasing bait all over the place.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Anyone going to be out tomorrow? I put the riggers on the boat this morning and spoons are loaded up. Heading out of 72nd and pointing it north unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## redeye-cle (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey kev, I'll be out sun. Talk to ya


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

I hit Avon point hard. Not chrome to show for it. 8 big eyes. Good luck. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Marteen (Nov 10, 2010)

Left avon ramp, started at 42-12 worked mostly north and east. lines in at 6 and fished till noon. and got nada steel and 1 for 2 on walleye, the one we got was 16-1/2. The other was small and came off at the boat. lotsa white bass and sheephead. Had to check the riggers all the time for draggers. Maybe next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks guys going out this evening, vermillion ill let you know. Dosent sound like they are that far east yet.

Justin Howard


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Had 4 steelhead hook ups while fishing for eyes in bula on Friday. 64 ft. of water pulling all worm harnesses. Seems like a lot of guys are hooking up out that way.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

tootall71 said:


> Had 4 steelhead hook ups while fishing for eyes in bula on Friday. 64 ft. of water pulling all worm harnesses. Seems like a lot of guys are hooking up out that way.



They are definatly there. We were in 62 a little to the east and had 6 hookups. We were running a fast spoon and crank program. Down 22 to 35' at 2.3 to 2.5ish


----------



## gw2kpro (Jul 5, 2012)

Picked up one chrome out of Bula on Saturday and actually managed to get it in the boat -- lost all 6 I had hooked up last year. 

We were straight north in about 65 FOW. Had just let the worm harness out 60 feet (just the harness and a 2oz inline), closed the reel with the rod still in my hand and was turning to grab my planer board and it about took the rod out of my hand, just hit like a freighter then immediately came out of the water. Jumped 4 or 5 times and didn't come off. I fought it to the back of the boat, it came out of the water again a few feet behind the motor and my buddy stuck the net out and snagged it out of the air on its way back down. Those things are nuts!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Just curious was looking at an article on lake Michigan. In one of the pics saw the guy had a dodger on his line used to catch a steelhead. Anyone ever use the dodgers for Erie steelhead??

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've used dodgers/spin doctors for years on Erie. Some days they work great and some they don't. Nice to run something different though....and no junk fish on them though I did catch a walleye on one once

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Murphy's Law (May 27, 2014)

We got 2 steelies in the boat on Friday out of Geneva in 68 fow. Pink/purple stinger spoons behind any bright color 40 jet. There is one steelie out there dragging a firetiger jet and a spoon of mine. If you happen to catch that thief make sure you smoke him well...


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Fishing 7-3 and 7-4 out of Vermilion,will be on the lookout any steelhead activity.Willing to work together and share info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Eye licker ill be out there this evening please do and I will do the same. Monday we where getting eyes in 38-40 fow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
I have caught them using a Dodger.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Lakeshore that's east of Cleveland where Rt 90 comes in right?


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

We need to know if you are east of Avon or west of Avon.West is 82 East is 81.First letters east and west.


----------

